
$10,000 Stack Overflow Toxicity Challenge - randyzwitch
https://medium.com/dunder-data/10-000-stack-overflow-toxicity-challenge-75951a739993
======
Davidbrcz
There should a newbie-stackoverflow, where all newbies post. This would avoid
to see the same question for the 100000th time or messages from people who do
not read error messages on the main SO. It would also prevent many experienced
programmers from seeing these questions and answering with snappy comments.
That way, the main SO could be focus on high quality questions and answers.

~~~
randyzwitch
Who would answer questions on newbie-stackoverflow? People who could answer
questions would never see interesting content, because by definition it would
always be below their skill level.

